

Innovation vs fast-follow: with Smart Case, Samsung's just thumbing their nose - Terretta
http://9to5mac.com/2011/07/18/family-ties-earn-this-smart-cover-knock-off-a-samsung-certification-and-a-place-on-their-store-shelves/

======
Terretta
Note: So ok, they released through a company name one step removed, but along
with the charger and flat connector cable, this family business just isn't
even pretending any more.

The final picture says it all.

